# Need some help here......



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

ok, so heres the problem. im going to go hunting for deer this weekend, and my dad wont let me use slugs in his .410 bore bolt action shotgun, saying that it could blow up due to slugs going through it. but, ive fired a modern .410 bore shotshell filled with 9's about 10 times through it, and with no problems. im using the foster slugs, and not the sabot or any other special types. ive only got a few more days until the season opens up. so, what now? im going with someone else. but i need to convince him that the slugs he's talking about (from several decades ago) are different from now. and ive read my booklet, i KNOW that only slugs or single ball (where am i going to find that?)can be used for deer hunting.
it has a full choke on it, but it comes off.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

not good to shoot slugs through a full choke barrel....not saying you can't.....but....I wouldn't, and depends on the barrel too....
before you should even go...... you should shoot what ever gun you are going to use to pattern the slugs....not all slugs shoot the same....find what shoots best and use that.....if scoped you could adjust that to what ever slug you are going to use....maybe you should listen to your Dad....just saying


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sure sounds like your Dad isn't on board with you hunting. First the 12 now the 410. Don't you know anyone else that will let you use a gun. You need to get this fixed pretty quick and get out there and practice. You owe that much to the animal.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

It don't sound like you are going to get much help here stud.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I thought I put "it comes off" at the end. oh wait, I DID!
never mind, I don't need your help now. especially with these ridiculous replies I got.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

You said the full choke comes off. I assume you mean that you have another barrel to replace it? Or it has choke tubes? Not sure which you mean.

I used a 12 gage with full choke for many years with no issues. I have read some of the warnings about doing so but I have never read it from a reliable source. In fact I have found several publications that say the opposite. Most feel it does not help performance and could distort the slug somewhat causing less than desirable grouping. The 12 gage that I have groups standard foster type sluggers quite well at 100 yards and I have killed several deer out beyond 100 yards with it. But the ultimate issue is that you need to work with your dad to make this happen. It is unfortunate that he is not working with you to see that you get this opportunity but you don't need to take it out on everyone here who are trying to help out.

Good luck and I hope that you get out this weekend.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Truth be known, I've done it thousands of times and never had a problem... Alot of "Old Timers" are stuck in their ways. You have to respect it, especially when it is their firearm.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

If the choke you are talking about is a poly choke or a c-lect choke DO NOT FIRE THE GUN with the choke removed. Irrepairable damage WILL ensue. If it is a screw in choke tube that goes inside the barrel, use the most open choke you have. Improved Cylinder or Cylinder is best but Modified will work.

If the choke is the poly-choke or C-lect choke type you should not fire slugs through it at all. The flanges inside the choke sleeve can (and probably will) be damaged from using slugs. I know because I blew a poly choke off my 20 guage. Been there, done that.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

the screws are on the outside of the barrel.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

You mean the threads? Do you have other choke constrictions to use with that firearm?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

yeah, on the outside.
there is no other choke I could use on it.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Let me ask you this, when you take the choke off is the muzzle end of the barrel in segments? Or a solid tube?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

its a solid tube.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

You shouldn't have a problem shooting slugs without the choke attached. Should be cylinder bore with no constriction.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

post a picture of the gun so we could help you better ....i thing i know what you mean i have a turkey gun like this ..i would not shoot slugs out of my gun like that ....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i wouldnt want to take the chance on screwing up dads gun. it would just be alot better if you could find a friend to loan you a gun. or find an H&R single shot somewhere and try to talk dear old dad into buying it for you. im not sure but i believe they sell new for around 100.00. you can get one of the H&R 20 ga pump guns at bass pro for 199.00.
sherman


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

well, it worked. the gun shot those slugs with no hiccups at all. had to end up removing the choke tube but it can be screwed back on. its got little recoil, and is much quieter than #9 shot. didnt see anything though.
as much as id love to add a video of me shooting it, my mom was cussing too much upon hearing the shot.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

glad you were able to get out, too bad you didn't see anything...there's always next time...regular season is right around the corner, when hopefully more deer will be moving


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

yeah, the regular season. by then, ill be a bit more prepared. ill have some more funds, and hopefully, i can get a ground blind, a place to take it, and something other than bait to bring the deer in, and most likely, more gun!
he saw the video and decided to see how i can handle that browning 12 ga.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

at that time they will be running for there lives, and once they find a safe place....they won't move during the day unless pushed by hunters usually....so save your money on bait, if you haven't been feeding already, I wouldn't start...maybe after the gun week when they settle down and now the crops are in, so they'll be looking more for a food source....

in the heat of the moment....you won't feel any recoil if held in tight to your shoulder just make sure to know how it shoots and don't flinch


----------

